# HERPS show New Orleans



## Theojun19

Anyone on here from Louisiana/Mississippi, ever have any luck finding inverts at the herps shows or repticon? Assuming theres members from la on here. There's a show coming up in March that i may go check out if so..


----------



## Westicles

Theojun19 said:


> Anyone on here from Louisiana/Mississippi, ever have any luck finding inverts at the herps shows or repticon? Assuming theres members from la on here. There's a show coming up in March that i may go check out if so..


Yes sir. From Mississippi. The very few shows we get here don't offer much of anything, especially inverts. Now, a few years ago, pre-covid there was a guy that a pretty nice assortment of tarantulas. I feel like his name was Justin, but that's all the info I've got. Don't know his last name or where he's based out of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theojun19

Westicles said:


> Yes sir. From Mississippi. The very few shows we get here don't offer much of anything, especially inverts. Now, a few years ago, pre-covid there was a guy that a pretty nice assortment of tarantulas. I feel like his name was Justin, but that's all the info I've got. Don't know his last name or where he's based out of.


This was at the Jackson repticon or herps show in N.O.?


----------



## Westicles

Theojun19 said:


> This was at the Jackson repticon or herps show in N.O.?


That guy was at the Jackson Repticon. I'm almost certain his name was Justin. That was I'm gonna say maybe 3 yrs ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkJ

It's a HOT show and they have an impressive vendor list:



			https://herpshow.net/shows/reptile-show-in-new-orleans-la/
		


I'll probably go, it's just about 3 hours from me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theojun19

MarkJ said:


> It's a HOT show and they have an impressive vendor list:
> 
> 
> 
> https://herpshow.net/shows/reptile-show-in-new-orleans-la/
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably go, it's just about 3 hours from me...


Yeah I'm only about an hour away. They have a repticon show coming up thats only abouy 5 minutes from me, but I've never really seen many inverts there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

If I'm off that weekend, I'll probably head on over to it!! Thanks for sharing that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Theojun19

I just talked to a lady at herps, and she said there will be more inverts there than ever before. 3-4 vendors thats are strictly tarantulas. Im looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Westicles

Theojun19 said:


> I just talked to a lady at herps, and she said there will be more inverts there than ever before. 3-4 vendors thats are strictly tarantulas. Im looking forward to it


Same here!!!


----------



## MarkJ

Thats good news!


----------



## SupremeBananus

I got my first tarantula from the New Orleans show! Definitely more inverts than the other Louisiana expos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

